# Mig vs Multi-Process machine



## matthewsx (Jul 2, 2021)

So, I might be getting a welder from Harbor Freight this weekend and kinda going back and forth on what to buy.

They've got the MigMax 215 for $850 which I understand is a pretty proven machine for hobby use.

They also recently came out with the Titanium Unlimited 200 for $800

Between their unrestricted 10% off coupon, and the 10% off for signing up for a credit card, and the 0% interest for 12 months I think now is the time to buy a west coast welder.

I know the Titanium only does DC Tig so no aluminum, and it's an inverter so maybe a shorter lifespan than the MigMax but not sure if that matters.

The MigMax can be used with a spool gun for aluminum welding and it's the more proven machine.

Or, do I drop the extra dough for the OmniPro 220 ($1100)?

Or, do I go cheap and just get the little Easy-Flux 125 $200 and wait for an even better deal?

I would like to eventually learn Tig but not sure now is the right time, or if it would bum me out to only be able to do steel. I have oxy/acetylene but hesitate to start on my next likely project (a lathe stand) knowing how much more time it takes vs. Mig.

Anyone on here who've used any of these machines care to share your experiences?

Thanks,

John


----------



## machPete99 (Jul 2, 2021)

I think all of those machines are DC so not really suited for aluminum. I am not sure that a spool gun magically gets around the need for AC but I primarily do TIG and AC is required there for aluminum.


----------



## savarin (Jul 2, 2021)

I have owned 2 x 3 in 1 welders.
When they were new straight out the box they were great for all three processes (no tig)
But, the first one karked it after 3 months so was replaced under warranty, the replacement was obviously one that had been repaired.
This one lasted 14 months. They have a ton of electronics inside but without any circuit diagrams no one best is interested in attempting a repair.
I would suggest get the best individual welder for the process you want, more expensive but better in the long run.
Just my take on the subject.


----------



## matthewsx (Jul 2, 2021)

savarin said:


> I have owned 2 x 3 in 1 welders.
> When they were new straight out the box they were great for all three processes (no tig)
> But, the first one karked it after 3 months so was replaced under warranty, the replacement was obviously one that had been repaired.
> This one lasted 14 months. They have a ton of electronics inside but without any circuit diagrams no one best is interested in attempting a repair.
> ...



This is what I was thinking too, multi-purpose might just be too much to ask for a budget machine. There are some good welders here at work so I might just go with the little one and call it good. 

Unfortunately I have a hard time getting a welder that doesn't use all the power I have available  

John


----------



## ericc (Jul 2, 2021)

Those cheap Harbor Freight flux core wire welders are really the bottom of the barrel.  They have a very narrow sweet spot.  I was just using a flux core welder last week, but it is a Lincoln which is much better (since it has a higher quality power supply).  They are quick to learn, take 120 V power which is convenient, and fairly light.  They also don't burn out as easily as the inverters.  It is really easy to lay down a cold weld, so do not use them for mission critical applications until you have done a lot of welds and tested many of them to failure.  On the other hand, it is much harder to lay down a weak but nice looking weld with a stick welder.  If it looks at all decent, it will probably hold.  Among blacksmiths, all these welders seem to have equal representation.  I used the Lincoln to fix the facilities lawnmower and do a plug weld on a restoration bracket.  The latter was cold and terrible, but it was ornamental and I ground it down.  That welder maxes out at 3/16", but 1/8" is more like it.  The plug weld was on 1/4" and even though I burnt it real good, there was not a decent setting to get wetted in very well.  Unfortunately, no stick or TIG available at the shop I was visiting.

I don't know how constrained you are on money.  That matters.  Since you already have oxy-acetylene, it might be more economical to use it until the gas costs start getting to you (approaching the cost of a welder).  I consider the small Lincoln wire feed welders which are MIG compatible to be the minimum entry point.  A lathe stand is barely within their range of applicability, and you will be letting it cool down due to duty cycle limitations.


----------



## Aaron_W (Jul 2, 2021)

A welder is one of those things I would never have considered from HF a couple years ago, but I've actually heard good things about the higher end Vulcan and Titanium welders. There was a guy in my welding class who had one of the mid range Titanium DC tig machines and even after using the much higher end machines in class he had no complaints for the price. I'm thinking if a guy can use a $6000 name brand machine and then go back home to his $600 HF machine and not hate it, it can't be that bad of a machine.


As far as 3 in 1, generally not a fan of combo machines, but I have a small shop so I ended up buying a Miller 3 in 1 welder and it is a great machine. No complaints. If space wasn't a concern I'd probably go for separate TIG and MIG machines, mainly because you have a lot more options in a dedicated TIG welder.

In your shoes I guess you need to decide if you want to dabble with tig so have that option available or just stick to a mig machine.

There is the Vulcan ProTig 205 which will do AC/DC tig for $999, which you could add later if you decide you want to be able to tig weld aluminum.

Given your options (HF only) I'd be looking at either the ProMig 215 or the OmniPro 220 as the duty cycle is significantly better than the Titanium 200 (the 200 is only 15% at 200A, the other two are 25% @ 200A).


And in keeping in the tradition of helping people spend their money.  
If that 20% discount goes to the whole purchase not just one item you might even consider getting the ProMig 215 and ProTig 205 instead of the Omni, together $1848 before the discount so an increase of $750 over the Omni but you could weld aluminum. Depends on how interested in TIG you are, but there are not many AC / DC tig multi process options under $2000.


----------



## matthewsx (Jul 2, 2021)

I understand people have their preferred brands, I have a Miller 150 in Michigan that's just okay and I've burnt through a couple of cheap HF ones (not inverters) which got my customers back on track when I had my karting business.

This might not be the right forum to ask my question in but the MigMax has been out for a while now and I figured someone on here might have used one (I have heard good things about them).

Oxy is what my dad taught me on many years ago and he built an airplane with his. But for my uses Mig is probably best.


----------



## tweinke (Jul 2, 2021)

I was in your same position a while back. Was ready to pull the HF lever and buy. Then a co worker said to stop over and try his Hobart Handler 140. He noted that for a machine on the cheaper side of the scale he thought the time tested tapped power supply would be the longest life way to go. I had an old ATD 135 that never welded as nice as the Hobart. Well needless to say I went to Tractor Supply and bought one so now there is a nice shiny new one in my shop now. And will get a dedicated TIG at a later time. Being I learned that 3 in 1 machine tools are ok but never as nice as single machines I would imagine in hind sight welding equipment wouldn't be much different. Just my .02


----------



## Aaron_W (Jul 2, 2021)

All of the HF machines listed are dual voltage 120/240 machines. I don't think any 120v machine even from the name brands will compare well to them. Like old cars there are some dead set on transformer is better, but inverters have now been around awhile and they seem to have got them figured out. Not only much lighter and cheaper, they pull a lot less current. Many of the 200A invertor welder run on a 30A circuit, where an older transformer would require a 40 or 50A.

I've been running my welder on a 120V 20A circuit mostly sheet metal up to about 1/8" with the occasional push to 3/16 for short lengths and have not popped the circuit once. I have 240v available, but often the 120V is more convenient.



tweinke said:


> I was in your same position a while back. Was ready to pull the HF lever and buy. Then a co worker said to stop over and try his Hobart Handler 140. He noted that for a machine on the cheaper side of the scale he thought the time tested tapped power supply would be the longest life way to go. I had an old ATD 135 that never welded as nice as the Hobart. Well needless to say I went to Tractor Supply and bought one so now there is a nice shiny new one in my shop now. And will get a dedicated TIG at a later time. Being I learned that 3 in 1 machine tools are ok but never as nice as single machines I would imagine in hind sight welding equipment wouldn't be much different. Just my .02



I came really close to buying a Hobart 140. I was at the point where I was either going to buy a good but inexpensive mig or jump in with both feet. I jumped in the deep end, but the Hobart was my pick for keeping the budget small.


----------



## matthewsx (Jul 2, 2021)

220v and shielding gas are definitely preferred for welding anything heavy but I have made plenty of decent welds using flux core and 110v. Not pretty but strong enough to do the job.

Lucky for me I don't "have" to get anything right now, just the 20% off at Harbor Freight makes it very tempting. I'll be consolidating my shops in the next year or two and although my Miller works it's one of their "orphan" machines and I wouldn't be too sad about selling it in Michigan if I had something out here.

John


----------



## FOMOGO (Jul 2, 2021)

I have a Hobart 140, It's a great little machine, and punches well above it's weight for a 120V machine. I have larger mig and tig machines also, but I do really like the Hobart. Amazon has the the 210 MVP Hobart mig, for under $1000. Mike


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Jul 2, 2021)

I would get the best mig welder that I could afford now, then start planning how to aquire a decent tig welder in the future.


----------



## Aaron_W (Jul 2, 2021)

Hobart also sells reconditioned welders for around 25% off new prices. 

Hobart reconditioned welders


----------



## Christianstark (Jul 3, 2021)

I purchased a Miller Multimatic 215. It’s a great machine, but I would have been better off saving a few hundred by going dedicated MIG, and putting that toward an AC capable TIG later. A spool gun is expensive, and TIG is just a better process for aluminum. If you invest in a TIG machine, go with one that has AC capabilities.


----------



## Aaron_W (Jul 3, 2021)

Well that was dumb. Found the link for the Hobart refurb store for you and then started looking around. Ended up buying a little self contained plasma cutter...  I've had my eye on one for a while, real light duty but it has the air compressor built in and the refurb price was almost 40% off.

This place... you try to help a guy spend his money and you end up spending your own. 



Christianstark said:


> I purchased a Miller Multimatic 215. It’s a great machine, but I would have been better off saving a few hundred by going dedicated MIG, and putting that toward an AC capable TIG later. A spool gun is expensive, and TIG is just a better process for aluminum. If you invest in a TIG machine, go with one that has AC capabilities.



The 215 does have the digital interface which the 211 doesn't so you did get that. It is also another $1000 or so to step up to the 220 AC/DC with AC tig. Agree AC tig is nice so you can weld aluminum, but DC tig is still pretty handy. The tig in the 215 is essentially the Maxstar 161 ($1500) so you basically got a nice mig welder thrown in for a few hundred dollars.
Sticking with Miller, the cheapest dedicated AC/DC Tig is the Diversion 180 which is $2500.

Not cheap but Miller did a really good job with the 215 and 220, you do get a lot of machine for the money.


----------



## C-Bag (Jul 3, 2021)

I know it’s not a HF but I love my Lincoln 175T and it having a transformer and small footprint has served me well. I’ve welded some pretty heavy stuff with it and it held up fine. There’s a same vintage as mine, a 155 close to you on CL for $350.


----------



## matthewsx (Jul 3, 2021)

Well, thank you all. You've given me a lot to think about, I'm heading down that way and may take a look. 

John


----------



## matthewsx (Jul 3, 2021)

C-Bag said:


> I know it’s not a HF but I love my Lincoln 175T and it having a transformer and small footprint has served me well. I’ve welded some pretty heavy stuff with it and it held up fine. There’s a same vintage as mine, a 155 close to you on CL for $350.


Could you link to the Craigslist ad?


----------



## C-Bag (Jul 3, 2021)

matthewsx said:


> Could you link to the Craigslist ad?











						Lincoln welder wire 155 - tools - by owner - sale
					

Good condition works Good , try it before you buy it 220 volt can be used in a dryer plug Call or text 408661654two Miller hobart Everlast



					sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## matthewsx (Jul 3, 2021)

Well, I went by there and decided to do nothing right now. Think my best course of action is getting in with the guy at work who's in charge of the rework shop and using the equipment there if possible. Will keep an eye out for a good used machine, HF will always be there if I need it but right now I'll work on getting the shop cleaned out and keep my money in my pocket....


----------



## C-Bag (Jul 3, 2021)

I always vote for wait and see when it's not dire need. I have had so many amazing deals fall into my lap when I've decided to let it ride and keep my eyes open. I always thought the small welders were a joke until we were working as private contractors and the guy I was working with brought in a 175T. It has the funkiest looking plastic drive and it so small looking. After 2yrs of day in day out use and never giving us a bit of trouble I decided to buy one. But they never come up used. I used a 100 Lincoln and it was actually a good little machine for small light work and was like $400 at HomeDump. Went down to get one and couldn't find one on the shelf. Asked for some help and the person said all I've got is this 175T that somebody priced as the 100 so I have to sell it to you for that price! I thought how in the world did I come in here set on a little 110 machine and walk out with the big 220v for the same price?


----------



## General Zod (Jul 3, 2021)

matthewsx said:


> Will keep an eye out for a good used machine,



You want a badass good used machine?  It _might _be out of your budget, but HTP has on their FB page that they have a Pro Pulse 200 MIG for $1795 w/ 1.5 year warranty. It is set-up for aluminum with a specific MIG gun and rollers (no spoolgun required), but you can switch out the rollers and MIG gun for steel counter-parts obviously. The synergic pulse programs it has are freakin awesome! Using the Precision-Aluminum-Welding (P.A.W.) synergic pulsed-spray program, you can weld aluminum down to 0.028-0.032" thickness! On steel you can do down to 0.019", and for both it tops out slightly over ¼".


----------

